# Brownie/Polaroid mod?



## Proteus617 (Mar 16, 2008)

Early morning brainstorming: $170.00 for a Holgaroid (body+back) is just crazy, but I just might want one. 

Polaroid packfilm has just about the same image size as 120 (?).
An old Kodak smaller than 120 has a low-fi lens that will vignette nicely with a packfilm back.
Mounting the back will most likely increase the distance to the film plane.

So...I'm looking for a cheap old folding Kodak that has the following features:

Film size smaller than 120
Ball-bearing shutter with good variety of speeds
A lens that zone-focuses via the distance scale on the bed (as opposed to fixed focus or front cell focus)...this will make it easier to adjust the focus when a new back is fitted on.

Problems:

All of the small Kodaks I've looked at are either fixed focus or front cell focused and have very simple shutters, eg; the vest pockets and bantams.  I'm looking for something like a small autographic and I'm not sure it exists.  Any ideas?


----------



## Battou (Mar 16, 2008)

You are not looking for a brownie that is for sure.


You are looking for a six series I think.


----------



## ann (Mar 16, 2008)

also, be aware Polariod film is going away and unless you can use fuji film in tht back your out of luck.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 16, 2008)

Won't something like a Brownie 1 work?  Mine's 120 and is adjustable focus.  Isn't it?  I guess I haven't looked at it in a long time.  Maybe it's a fixed focus.

If Charlie is still around he can give you some points.  He's well-known for butchering cameras to put a Polaroid back on it.  That's why he couldn't be trusted with Leicas or Hasselblads!


----------



## Proteus617 (Mar 17, 2008)

Neal-  A Brownie 1 would work, but I want a lens that fails to cover 120.  I'm hoping for some Holga style vignetting.  After spending some time with old Kodak catalogues I think I'm looking for a Vest Pocket Series III.  127 film, the lens focuses via a worm gear on the bed.  Now to find a cheap one with the right shutter.


----------

